# harvested too early, possible technique on how to improve bud?



## bluntman88 (Aug 18, 2008)

just harvested second grow, green crack, blue dragon, and an unknown strain.plants smell just like my first grow, WHICH IS NOT A CHRONICY SMELL, IT SMELLS LIKE PLANTS. 

but we invested a lot fo money into this grow, probably got around 2-3 ounces. we were lookin to sell this bud but i live in NORTHERN CALI, and there is a certain standard of bud up here and it would be touch to get any good money for the buds.

SO I CAME UP WITH A TECHNIQUE IN MY MIND, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS:

ok so we are trying to get our hands on some bubbles bags. we have a small jar of very premature buds and plenty of stems and trimmings and ****. i was thinking that if we mad some bubble hash, and then ground it up, it would be like kief. now i was thinking of maybe "dusting" our buds in kief. i assume that if we were able to dust our crop in the kief, it would give the appearence of more crystals and probably give off a better smell. 

so would this work? i know hash is worth more money than weed but in a college town people prefer weed a lot because it is cheaper.  
maybe dilute a little bit of maple syrup with water,  or just plain water, spray the buds once or twice and throw kief on them, does this sound like it would work at all? or does anyone have any good methods for improving the quality of our schwag so it would be sellable?


----------



## gagjababy (Aug 18, 2008)

that sucks. there is really nothing you can do. Consider it an expensive lesson learned! I harvested  bagseed a couple weeks early even though I flowered for 10 weeks and it really pissed me off knowing the high would have been better if I was patient.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 18, 2008)

i doubt you'll get much help here friend..  most of us grow for personal use and don't care much for dealers.. sorry


----------



## andy52 (Aug 18, 2008)

doesn't sound very nice to be ripping somebody off either.bummer.they might come looking for you to,know i would.


----------



## bluntman88 (Aug 18, 2008)

the goal is not to rip anyone off here my friends, it is simply to make SOME money back. i was just thinking that if the weed was dusted in kief it would then be fairly decent bud, pr atleast better. i obviously would not be able to say it is bomb chronic but i could get rid of it for the going rate for mids, or maybe mid-lows.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 18, 2008)

Get a job and make your money back the old fashion way.


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 19, 2008)

so you would buy weed with mad trich's, strip em and then dip the mids in it!? thats sounds crazy!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 19, 2008)

bluntman88 said:
			
		

> the goal is not to rip anyone off here my friends, it is simply to make SOME money back. i was just thinking that if the weed was dusted in kief it would then be fairly decent bud, pr atleast better. i obviously would not be able to say it is bomb chronic but i could get rid of it for the going rate for mids, or maybe mid-lows.


 
Wouldn't you be pissed if you bought some weed that was doctored up like you are impying here?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2008)

bluntman88 said:
			
		

> we were lookin to sell this bud but i live in NORTHERN CALI, and there is a certain standard of bud up here and it would be touch to get any good money for the buds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Your the kind of person who gives us honest MJ users a bad name.*



> *9.* The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.


 
The above is from this forum rules, I suggest you read them.

*Site Rules*


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd say if your gonna try and make a profit from marijuana cultivation...You should probably first learn how to cultivate marijuana. IMO Much Love.


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2008)

bluntman88 said:
			
		

> the goal is not to rip anyone off here my friends, it is simply to make SOME money back. i was just thinking that if the weed was dusted in kief it would then be fairly decent bud, pr atleast better. i obviously would not be able to say it is bomb chronic but i could get rid of it for the going rate for mids, or maybe mid-lows.


   Most all of us here at MP, work in order to support our grows financially, not expect our grow to support us financially....:hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 19, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Most all of us here at MP, work in order to support our grows financially, not expect our grow to support us financially....:hubba:


 
another set of good words of wisdom to keep in mind


----------



## andy52 (Aug 19, 2008)

the purpose of most of us here is to further our abilities to grow quality smoke for our own consumption and not to further the efforts of sales of marijuana.jmo


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 19, 2008)

Cmon guys he is just trying to make a quick buck leave him be... If you are trying to make your money, make your money.  They gonna come after you if they know its some shwag and you say its dank.  If you really wanna get rid of the stuff, just tell some dealer you know that you will give it to him, and he will give you a small donation, not the full amount, but less.  That way, he makes money, you get some money back, and everyone is happy, but you should be happy that you are getting money back at all for harvesting at the wrong time.  good luck.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 19, 2008)

I love giving weed away as a present. I actually get the "wow awsome gift" look every time.


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Cmon guys he is just trying to make a quick buck leave him be... If you are trying to make your money, make your money.  They gonna come after you if they know its some shwag and you say its dank.  If you really wanna get rid of the stuff, just tell some dealer you know that you will give it to him, and he will give you a small donation, not the full amount, but less.  That way, he makes money, you get some money back, and everyone is happy, but you should be happy that you are getting money back at all for harvesting at the wrong time.  good luck.


..Nope.. ain't gonna happen. "I" personally _detest_ dealers, or anyone else that considers "makeing money" the ultimate goal.  It's becoming more obvious, by each post, where this guys interests lie. "college town", "more money", "prefer weed 'cause it's cheaper", "make SOME money back"..... it's looking less and less like 'personal supply'. The fact that he is willing(not only willing, but WANTING) to "deceive" his _friends_, for a few bucks, only re-enforces my opinion of dealers. 



> Cmon guys he is just trying to make a quick buck leave him be... If you are trying to make your money, make your money.


This is referred o "directly" in the rules..
"*9.* The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here."


----------



## zipflip (Aug 19, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I love giving weed away as a present. I actually get the "wow awsome gift" look every time.


 
i cant wait for x mas time.  a select few frenz mine will be very thank ful. maybe i'll make it thanks givin presents and they can all munch on  TURKEY at thanks givin dinner lol...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah some of my buddies are already talking about Christmas buds. They are as bad as the malls advertising at the begining of October.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 19, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..Nope.. ain't gonna happen. "I" personally _detest_ dealers, or anyone else that considers "makeing money" the ultimate goal.  It's becoming more obvious, by each post, where this guys interests lie. "college town", "more money", "prefer weed 'cause it's cheaper", "make SOME money back"..... it's looking less and less like 'personal supply'. The fact that he is willing(not only willing, but WANTING) to "deceive" his _friends_, for a few bucks, only re-enforces my opinion of dealers.
> 
> 
> This is referred o "directly" in the rules..
> "*9.* The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here."



I know its in the rules... thats why i said he should give the weed away, and get a small donation for his gas tank lol.  ooo selling is bad!  if ppl didn't sell drugs, how would people who can't grow get their weed?  despising drug dealers isn't the concern, just don't talk about it here.  grow your weed, do what you want with it, but don't talk about it here... simple as that. no one can tell him that its good or bad to sell drugs, even chemically change it, to sell it.  He might see that as right... either way, don't talk about selling or dealing on this site.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 19, 2008)

if you chose to sell mj thats your buisness not ours. but don't come back askin for advise when you get busted or someone kicks your butt for sellin painted turds.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 19, 2008)

Boy has this site changed in the last year or so.  These are issues that never really came up in the past.  What is happening to our beloved MP

I think the reason why drug dealers are despised is because of the lengths they are willing to go to in order to turrn a profit, as proved by this thread.  Most drug dealers are not interested in providing the best product, they are interested in profit.  So they will decieve their clients inorder to reach their goals.

Mislabelling shwag, cutting hash with whatever will work and atleast a 100% mark up are all done by the dealer, not the grower.  There is no way to ensure quality control, there is no way to ensure there are no harmful spores inside the buds because most dealers, even if disclosed to them, would not disclose this to you, because once again, it would hurt their profit margin.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 19, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if you chose to sell mj thats your buisness not ours. but don't come back askin for advise when you get busted or someone kicks your butt for sellin painted turds.



Lol painted turds hahahahahah!!!!

Man sucks for you. Looks like your hustle ain't right my friend. Selling MJ will only get you locked up or killed. Like hick said.. you giving the honest growers a bad rep. Your best bet is to just suck up the loss and try again. Look at it this way. You'll never make this mistake again.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 19, 2008)

thats what it would be isn't it? bad weed made to look good, its still bad! thats a painted turd.


----------



## matt420lane (Aug 20, 2008)

the vary fact is the rules say not to speak of sales and it drops there!!...:rant:
but I would like to find this turd painter and kick his ...I know like many of you all ...iv bin took in the past for pore smoke. you are one of  the reasons the law will take longer to coming around to making it legal.. you and your tipe that leave bad tastes in peoples mouth about MJ. I think the best advise in here is .........GO GET A JOB !!    (DONT LOOK LIKE YOUR ANY GOOD AT GROWING ANY WAY)


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok just drop it... he isn't going to listen to a bunch of posts online that he can just x out of...  don't talk about selling marijuana here or ask people on this site how to make bad smoke look like good smoke to deceive your friends.  end this thread now lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i cant wait for x mas time.  a select few frenz mine will be very thank ful. maybe i'll make it thanks givin presents and they can all munch on  TURKEY at thanks givin dinner lol...



My friends wait for April 20th.  Every year, I get some small cards and envelopes, write "Happy Marijuana Day from The Hemp Goddess" on the card, put a nice bud and the card in the envelope and pass them out to deserving people.


----------



## 215zealot (Aug 22, 2008)

i think i have the same problem, i recently harvested and my buds came out very "plant" smelling and leafy/stringy.

i suspect i used the wrong fertilizer, not enough CO2, or i harvested too early.


what do you guys think??


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2008)

Atypicalwinter said:
			
		

> lol thats my birthday that is.


  Ahh jeeze.. you were "born" a pothead!! ..


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2008)

Atypicalwinter said:
			
		

> well at least i got something right in life lol
> 
> and does theat mean i get some weed next year on my birthday?


I would "pimp" iit for everything it was worth bro'..


----------



## andy52 (Aug 26, 2008)

my first grow cost me plenty.finally had 1 girl out of 5.i do not blame anyone or anything,my ignorance.i wasn't prepared to grow mj.kinda depressing,but it didn't discourage me.it made me thrive to do better this time around.i surely could have went and bought plenty of smoke for what i spent on getting all my equipment together.and there is always something else i want or need,it seems,lol it just makes me mad,thinking someone wants to get their money back over their own ignorance.just accept it and move on.


----------



## KushBlower12 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I think you guys officially scared away bluntman99. 

College town in N. Cal - Probably Chico right? Ya there is some bomb weed up there but you can find that anywhere. My advise bluntmant is to cut your losses this time. Its a learning lesson. BELIEVE ME, we have ALL have had them. I dont completely agree with what everyone else said about dealers.... Some people "CANT" grow mj, so they buy it. There is nothing wrong with that. Some cant grow because they have wives, kids, important jobs, etc. Each persons business is their own business. But respect the site rules by not discussing selling here on the forum. 

And Hick... detest?.... pretty strong words. Are you sure that at some time in your life you NEVER ever bought weed? hard to believe, IMO


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 30, 2008)

Every person who has smoked weed, got it from a dealer whether directly or indirectly... no one woke up one day and said, I have never smoked weed but I am going to start growing it.  If it wasn't for dealers, I don't think we would have this forum.  I understand why dealers go to the lengths they go to to make their money, marijuana is illegal, and they feel that if they are going to be in this profession and risking their freedom to provide people who can't grow with marijuana, they should be making a profit, otherwise why sell dope at all?  The fact that they mislabel is bad, but it is a norm with dealers, you have to grow a strain to know exactly what you are getting.


----------



## al raspberry (Sep 4, 2008)

save the maple syrup for your gas tank ... best price? sell to a narc


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 4, 2008)

Well guys ... :confused2:I grow because I love weed and I can't afford it otherwise ...:bongin: however I do sell the extra smoke ... when I have it that is ... to friends ... it help make ends meet ... I use my land to save my land ... if not for having extra smoke to sell in the winter ... I could lose my home :cry:... I know I can't get rich selling ... but it gives me some peace of mind that I have some means of helping make ends meet ... that's my situation ...  :fid:

However I don't think the poster's plan is a good one ... just get what you can for it  ... be honest about it ... and learn from experience:doh:


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 4, 2008)

At least someone sees it a different way... Hick, even you got your weed directly/indirectly from a dealer... you wouldn't just be like hey i bought these seeds, don't know what im going to get from this, lets plant them, and hope something good comes out the other end.  I agree with the view on dealers as they do tend to rip people off to get more money, but again, marijuana is illegal in most places so they should get enough money to be satisfied by their means.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 4, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> if ppl didn't sell drugs, how would people who can't grow get their weed?


 
Some people have friends who do this crazy thing called "sharing."

It's like if I have a friend over, I'll give them a beer.  I don't sell them a beer for a dollar.  They can just have it.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

im not gonna sit here and bash your for dealing and/or rippin anybody off but i would like you to see growing marijuana as a way of saving money,rather then making money.when you grow you dont have to buy weed,this is how you get back what you paid in. i dont hate dealers and dont hate you for your comments.i just wanted you to look at growing at a different angle.i didnt invest all the money i have into my grow,just to sell half of my crops to make up for my loss.i/we invest all this money to be able to do what we love and enjoy. as for what you did,take it as a loss and do up some more plants and next time you'll know to check trichs...dont go rip somebody off because you didnt do your homework.theres already enough scandalous dealers out there..theres no need to add to the #. anyways,theres my $.02,take it or leave it,but at least sit back and think about what i just typed. -Peace


----------



## tankdogster (Sep 6, 2008)

bluntman88 said:
			
		

> the goal is not to rip anyone off here my friends, it is simply to make SOME money back. i was just thinking that if the weed was dusted in kief it would then be fairly decent bud, pr atleast better. i obviously would not be able to say it is bomb chronic but i could get rid of it for the going rate for mids, or maybe mid-lows.



I wonder what you could sell it for if you dipped it in batterie acid and Phrite pee. could you find some student to try it for us?


----------



## dimebag420 (Sep 6, 2008)

karma can be a ***** dude, cut your losses and set ur sights on a new grow. if u have to make money from grass until harvest, try cutting lawns!   LOL


----------



## 215zealot (Sep 8, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Every person who has smoked weed, got it from a dealer whether directly or indirectly... no one woke up one day and said, I have never smoked weed but I am going to start growing it.  If it wasn't for dealers, I don't think we would have this forum.  I understand why dealers go to the lengths they go to to make their money, marijuana is illegal, and they feel that if they are going to be in this profession and risking their freedom to provide people who can't grow with marijuana, they should be making a profit, otherwise why sell dope at all?  The fact that they mislabel is bad, but it is a norm with dealers, you have to grow a strain to know exactly what you are getting.










i agree with you abuot what you said.  i think alot of people have a harsh attitude towards mariijuana dealers.   dealing pot is not that lucrative by any means.  unless you invest thousands of dollars into a commercial setup and supply cannabis clubs, most marijuana dealers just sell to smoke for free and have a little money on the side for food and beer.   kids are not rolling in benzes because they sell a few ounces.  **** people who sell pounds dont even make enough to ride that nice.     we arent talking abuot crack and coke dealers here, people who routinely sell to addicts who are ruining their lives.   i look down on these money hungry cannabis clubs and dealers raping kids for 60 an 8th, so whats wrong if i give my friends 5 grams for 40 dollars???  i make like $2 dollars on that sale, is that something to look down upon>


----------



## dimebag420 (Sep 11, 2008)

my issue isnt with you making two dollars, but covering not so good bud in sugar to make it appear crystalized. i have sold pot before i was married and i have had best friends who were my dealer. But if i had ever bought bud that was represented as high grade and it turned out to be ** id kick the dealers ***, and ruin whatever reputation he had in the local 420 community.not to mention that but if u are only making two dollars a deal, why sale at all? why not give it to ur friends or at least sale it for no profit. The fact that you would misrepresent ur harvest lets everyone know that all u care about is ur profit.


----------

